# hi all



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

havent said hey yet but im glad to be here i like bein able to get other peoples thoughts on my questions..


----------



## Mudge (Aug 24, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

your prob my fav moderator mudge lol fit freak is mean!!!
i dont know why is he jealous ???????


----------



## Arnold (Aug 24, 2003)

heavyweight1987 welcome to IM!


----------



## heavyweight1987 (Aug 24, 2003)

thanks prince nice ta meet ya


----------

